# Herman Bavinck



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2005)

Herman Bavinck (1854 - July 29, 1921), was a major 19th century Dutch Reformed theologian of the Kuyperian school. Here is a Banner of Truth article on his life and works. Some of his works have been translated into English by the Dutch Reformed Translation Society.







[Edited on 7-31-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 31, 2005)

I have the first two volumes of his Reformed Dogmatics. It is fantastic!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 29, 2006)




----------

